# Any thoughts on slide outs?



## Whisperwinds (Sep 27, 2020)

Your thoughts on slide outs??

Thinking of buying a trailer with a slide out for more room. But, I'm nervous about it. Are they reliable, do they always open? What if you have to park in an uneven field at a show, does that make a difference? Does the trailer have to be level in order for it to work?

What are some experiences with slide outs? 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I don't know about in horse trailers buy friends have camping trailers with slides, numerous slides on each trailer.
I've never heard them comment that they did not open and function properly. 
They all have automatic leveling systems on those trailers, period.
When you refer to spending as much on a trailer as many spend on a actual house... :|

I can tell you from camping years ago in a pop-up and then a pickup truck camper to open and close any door or window easily the vehicle needs leveled otherwise things either bind, get stuck or jam. 
Being un-level takes the clearance distances in tracks and moves them slightly and now rubs, binds and flat-out off centered happens and stops things working effortlessly.
If you have refrigeration, cooking or such not level means they will not work...so if camping someplace your food is going to spoil...for a few hours probably not an issue except opening and closing doors and in your case slides might not be pretty.
Hence many have installed automatic levelers on their trailers so push a button and the work is done for you.
Push another button and the stairs open, push another button and the slides open out...push another button and pray your power supply is working to work all the buttons just mentioned.. :|

Jam clearances on horse trailers never use to be so exacting to open or close the tack room or rear doors... Today now with LQ trailers, slides and what those entail, it probably does make a difference that you are leveled anytime you wish to open and close any part of the rig.
Are slides worth it...well, you take a vehicle that is 8' wide at most and near double that width, yes it can make a huge difference in comfort and amenities enjoyed...
Do you need it for going to a daily local show.... only you know the answer to that and if you truly have that amount of time to need those features or will a canopy off the trailer side and some folding chairs and cooler fill your needs for a fraction of cost...
Again, only you know your needs and wants to have.
Enjoy your research and shopping.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

I can't speak for how they work on horse trailers with LQ but I can speak for 5th wheel camping trailers. We've had two or there with slides and some with out and I'd never buy one without a slide. The amount of room you gain is unbelievable. All you do is level and press a button and the slides go in or out. We've never had trouble with a slide except when a battery is very low or dead. I have replaced slide weather seals and it is easy. I would recommend getting a slide or two if available. Our latest 5th wheel has 3 slides and it makes it like living in an apartment.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't know much about slide outs, they seem like a great idea but I have heard that on house trailers they tend to leak after a while. Don't know about them on horse trailers.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Friends who snow bird in AZ and CA have slide outs in horse trailers and a couple with campers.

They love the extra room. They also report additional repairs due to occasional leaks. I've heard of the motors failing, rarely, to get the slide out extended.

I would get one if I was going to live in it, though


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Don't know any details about them but a trailer with a slide out is on my wish list.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Maintenance. All it takes is keeping the slide out free of debris and watching to make sure the protective cover extends and retracts freely as well as not having things in the way inside. That is RV and LQ trailers both. Some brands are better than others. Everyone I know with them love the extra room and none have had problems.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

Our camping trailer has a slide out and the extra room is amazing!! We have never had any issues with our slide not working and/or leaking. Friends of ours have an RV with a slide and had some problems with it not going back in - not sure how they managed, but the RV was under warranty so they were able to get it fixed. 

My current LQ doesn't have a slide, but I have to park as level as possible anyway, otherwise the fridge won't work...in general I think when parking you would want to be on fairly level ground, so I don't think that is a huge issue with a slide. 

One thing I know we had struggled with is clearance for the slide. A few times we parked in campsites and got all level, then popped out the slide to find we had parked too close to some trees. After doing that a few times you learn to really pay attention.


----------



## Thundering Hooves (Dec 16, 2019)

I can speek for 5th wheels, we have a slide in ours and it has NEVER jammed and its a old trailer, 

but with a horse trailer slide, It depends, how far dose it go out? 1 ft? 6 ft? if its just a foot or so it would be fine. but bigger there might be risks, What is that area? Storage? a couch? the only reason i say this is the more weigh in the slide the more strain you put on it.

A while back we when camping and the site was SO uneven it was scary we also had people sleeping in our side but every time they moved the whole camper moved, solution - they made these supports that you can put under the slides and it stops from bending (if there is a chance) just make sure you have a base under it so it dose not sink!

I wish you luck!!!!


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

it all depends what you're looking for. wife & I camp with 1 dog soon to be 2 (fingers crossed) it just opens up more floor space. ours is a 2015 lakota we bought used, camped beside another 2015 this summer and the lady only had her slide out part way, motor bit the dust on her last trip, she said press the button and manually push out some to open it up a bit and push the button and manually push it back in until the new motor gets to her. 

if it were just 1 person with the occasional second I'd probably skip the slide to find nice amenities for the same price and have less parts to maintain, but for 2 people and a dog or 2 the slide has been a very nice feature especially on a rainy day or cooler night


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I have friends who have slide outs in their LQ. They love them.

My only comment is that they add weight. Just make sure if you go with one, you have the appropriate hauling vehicle & license for the weight.


----------

